# Seiko Military Watches



## oddgitt (Mar 19, 2008)

I have a 1st generation seiko RAF pilots watch, and am aware there are two models after this - the generation 2, and generation 2 non-luminous.

I have also heard a myth there is a third, different model, which was issued to Vlucan bomber pilots which has a yellow dial. Is this true? Does anyone have a picture - I have found pics of a yellow 7a28 chrono but none that look similar to the 2 previous issues. I am also aware, that if they exist, they are well pricey - anyone have experience on what they go for?

Cheers!

Rich


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

Yes there is a vulcan, it's very rare and the last one I saw appear on ebay went for about Â£850 IIRC.

See here

Welcome to the forum BTW


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Here you are, have a look at this thread. They go for good money









Edit : Don't look here as Simon beat me to it


----------



## oddgitt (Mar 19, 2008)

PhilM said:


> Here you are, have a look at this thread. They go for good money
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers Simon & Phil,

Those links to the bay have expired unfortunately but from the looks of it when one shows up it won't be long before someone on here spots it!

In the mean time if anyone has a photo I'd love to see it!

Thanks,

Rich


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Here's Foggy's pic, hope you don't mind


















Mike


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

Ta Da










(Photo courtesy of Foggy)

Edit: Now Mike beat me to it


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

MIKE said:


> Here's Foggy's pic, hope you don't mind
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vulcans were so fast the pilots could set their watches an hour slower than everyone elses...


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

I have another one...a Swe-MIL issued Seiko Sports 100....


----------

